# Just an Illusion's New Light Kit



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Just an Illusion has a new lighting kit for the new Moebius Flying Sub model!

What the kit has included are the 2 LED's for the headlights and are the correct diameter (not 5 mm)with the with brass tubes to prevent light leaks.

Then there are 2 LED's for the engines with film inserts to enhance the lighting effect.

Also for the for the floor there is our signature flatlight panel with inverter

For the Fusion lighting there is an multi-color LED with a light block that will replace the port hole peace that way there is no light box to scratch build. 

Also our new feature is a static light block for the panels so that as well can be lit.

Included are are the battery clip and switch with wire nuts.

All LED's and switch are pre-wire which means no soldering!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sounds good, Gil. Are these ready to ship, and if so, is there a link to the point of purchase?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Si. Price and click-button, please


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Sounds good, Gil. Are these ready to ship, and if so, is there a link to the point of purchase?


I have 5 ready to go for Monday now and I will be making more next week.

You can go to my web site 

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Gil,
I am a weak man... All this talk has convinced me that I must, MUST build a flying sub. (*&^&^%&$!##[email protected], you sir)

Give a call this weekend


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gilusions said:


> I have 5 ready to go for Monday


Order placed.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pretty cool!
Man, in this market the first guy out of the shoot with a product like this will do very well.

Thanks for bringing us great things like this...Gotta wait till next week for the dough. What kind of lead time do you need for order placement/fullfillment? 

Steve


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Pretty cool!
> Man, in this market the first guy out of the shoot with a product like this will do very well.
> 
> Thanks for bringing us great things like this...Gotta wait till next week for the dough. What kind of lead time do you need for order placement/fullfillment?
> ...


I had an idea of making RC Seaviews for people that would rather not build their own, like this mans lighting kit. I think that I may be able to at least have fun and could build to order. I am going to make two for myself, so after a few, I will be fairly effecient. I know the flying sub is getting a RC conversion as well. You will want that baby lit up. 
:thumbsup:

And the flying sub may be a bigger RC demand then the Seaview itself.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

junglelord said:


> I had an idea of making RC Seaviews for people that would rather not build their own, like this mans lighting kit. I think that I may be able to at least have fun and could build to order. I am going to make two for myself, so after a few, I will be fairly effecient. I know the flying sub is getting a RC conversion as well. You will want that baby lit up.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> And the flying sub may be a bigger RC demand then the Seaview itself.




Well a little secret if you take out the flat light and put the LED's and make a water proof box for power you can run it under water same goes for the Seaview. But I think that's okay with out the flat light because you still have to take out the interior for the R/C gear
Gil


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Gil,
> I am a weak man... All this talk has convinced me that I must, MUST build a flying sub. (*&^&^%&$!##[email protected], you sir)
> 
> Give a call this weekend



Hey Lou,

What do you want me to call you? LOL


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That lighting kit looks real nice but out of my price range. I think I will just have to cudge up something on my own for the sub.

.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gilusions said:


> I have 5 ready to go for Monday


Have any of these shipped, Gil?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Have any of these shipped, Gil?



Yes I have made more then 5 and have been sending them out PM me because I don't know who you really are. LOL


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Gil, that lightsheet included in your kit is the perfect solution for illuminating the FS hex tiles. The blue-ish color needs to be corrected to achieve the proper yellow tone, but I suppose that's what photographic gels are for (you might want to think about including a small sheet with the kit).

Question: Can this type of lightsheet be cut? As currently trimmed, one edge overlaps part of the "hatch" hex (i.e. the hex that shouldn't be illuminated) when the sheet is placed into position beneath the deck. One solution would be to mask off that hex from beneath, but if the lightsheet can be trimmed that's the way I'd prefer to go.

Another question: By what means would you suggest I bond/affix the lightsheet to the deck? I'm guessing epoxy?....


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Just Scotch Tape it in..........thats what I did with the velum I put on my floor for defusion.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

falcon49xxx said:


> Just Scotch Tape it in..........thats what I did with the velum I put on my floor for defusion.


Scotch Tape?! 

You're a braver man than I am, lol.

Seriously, aren't you afraid the tape-suspended lightsheet will eventually work loose from the bottom of the deck?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Unless you go in there with a crowbar,I dont see it moving any time soon.but,if you want to be safe use double sided Scotch tape cut in the borders between the hexs.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you think the tape might not work,...try low temp hot glue,..just a few dots...I taped all the diffuser in my Seaview's control room, by the time the tape gives up I''l be back in there fixing stuff...

Steve


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Scotch Tape?!
> 
> You're a braver man than I am, lol.
> 
> Seriously, aren't you afraid the tape-suspended lightsheet will eventually work loose from the bottom of the deck?


Here is where I can say that you are both right with what can be done.

With the light sheet there are 3 alignment holes that that match the pins under the floor to the lower hull. there is nothing to add just place it and forget it!!

Since the floor is completely flat underneath you can use tape glue or nothing at all as long as you have it with the 3 holes. I made it that way so it would be easy for the modeler to do that part and it would be seconds for you to do an even lighting effect for the floor like the show. 

The nice thing about the light sheet Rob there is less than half of the forth panel to take out and if you PM me I can sent you the pattern cut.

So if you want to open the egress panel and still want the floor lit and have have figures to look like they want to leave the sub it can be done. I saw on another tread about someone who had made frogmen for his build and I thought that was cool!

So there are many ways that this can be done and what ever path you take it is the right one.

Gil


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Gil.

I think I can manage to cut out the part of the lightsheet covering the 4th hex without a pattern (although thanks for the offer). *I just wanted to make sure it was okay to cut it in the first place.* This is my first time working with the stuff, and I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The kit seems very nice--the RGB fusion core look is very interesting and the clear insert for that diffuses and spreads the light very well; nice that you can get a satisfactory effect for that with one LED.

Mine actually did not come with the brass 'sleeves' for the headlights--the one thing I would like to see which is not obvious is some way of lighting up the radar and TV screen on the front console--Gil, would it throw everything off to add an LED or two to the set-up? Not from you but for me to introduce two more? Otherwise I may try something with fiber optics for that.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Jbond,

I will send the tubes for you this week and some LED's as well I have been working on the dash to light it up and that I hope to have soon.

Gil


----------

